# Versus... Dual Hydra Dark Elf Lists



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Dual Hydra Dark Elf Lists (suggested by Critta). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Dual Hydra Dark Elf Lists, how do you combat these fearsome double monster armies? The supporting list itself is likely not to be fairly small, but the two hydras often make up for that! There are a few variants of dual hydra lists at 2000 points, some even take a lord on a monstrous mount though you can be fairly sure that the killiest part of the list is multi-headed.

Hydras are Large, Terror causing, regenerating monsters that have a fairly tidy 4+SSS and bring 7 S5 attacks with T5 and 5 wounds and they have a fiery breath attack (that is the same S as their W); not a pushover by any means. If that isn't scary enough they also have two beastmaster handlers that add an extra 6 AP attacks in total and add some much needed Ld 8. The unit itself acts as skirmishers making them hard to hit at range and allowing the beastmasters to avoid almost all shooting attacks. Perhaps most irritating for units on 25mm bases, it is impossible to hit BMs in CC as any model in contact with the hydra (50mm frontage) must attack that. All this and of course Eternal Hatred for less than 200 points!

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the saves enough? Are you always able to counter with your own powerful units?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive only fought one but I didnt have too much trouble with it. I sent a lone bruider at it (but failed my fear test).. then it charged 3 ironguts, who wounded it twice before breaking and dying. Another units of ironguts and a scraplauncher then charged it. The impact hits alone almost killed it, but my S5/6 attacks certainly hurt it... I lost 144pts but toasted him (my bruiser might have killed him straight out if I had had some serious luck- D3 wounds a hit at S7 is nasty)

If I had had my slavegiant it would really have been in trouble since all possible results are pretty damn nasty- yell and bawl means it loses combat by 2 and has to take a 6Ld test, failing a toughness test on throttle with chain does 2D6 wounds and D6 S6 hits is also not nice either... though I wouldnt want to fight the hydra alone.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Cannons, Volleygun,bolt throwers and chariots are all usefull anything that works from a distance is best as its a combat monster and can eat through SCR on weak units.
With the handlers they are the one good thing against it when I use my chaos dwarfs as the blunderbusses when firing at optimum should kill both and take a wound off the hydra meaning 3 wds caused and a break test on its lower ld even though I can only wound the hydra once and that should work with any missile heavy force


----------



## Fades (Oct 3, 2009)

for VC we have more than one way to counter this monster with 7 brains that works as one. 

First: Forbidden Lore, Lore of beast: The Beast Cowers: Make the Monster just stand there and play with itself.

The Lore of beast also have The Bear's Anger, A vampire will have 6 attacks S7 and 5T, and if you give your vampire accursed armor you will end up with T6 and weaponskill 3. But the hydra would have trouble hurting the vampire, and if its a lord you will end up with T7.
There is also Lore of Fire with Flaming Sword of Rhuin. Give a Vampire 4 attacks with Strenght 8 that will always hit on +2.

Second: Flaming attacks: The Balefire Spike that cost 10 points on a Vampire gives him Strenght 7 on charge. 
Or put banner of hellfire for 10 points on anything that could hit a bit harder than average. A unit of Graveguard would still hurt the bugger at +5.

Just some ideas for us Vampirelovers.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

As a general rule I often try to hit them with flamers and my herald of Tzeetch on chariot with enough magic missles and firestorms. Charging a Bloodthirster in their is pretty useful to:victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> anything that works from a distance is best as its a combat monster and can eat through SCR on weak units.


Yeah, found that out the hard way- HE spearman unit with +7SCR in the front and a unit of phoenix guard in the flank for a grand total of +8SCR (plus musicians) and I still lose the fight 

Ive been having very little luck getting past their regen saves (was 1/10... 2/15 at one point against them one game) but have found that a star dragon is a god vs the hydras- sure the hydra can smack around everything else in my list but the star dragon returns the favour: if I cant see I just land behind it and flame the beastmasters and if I get into combat the hydra wounds the dragon on a 5+ (7W!!) or if it goes for the prince I get a 4+/4+/4+ save when the rerolls and ward saves get added in.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Just been looking through my VC Army Book and thought of this:

Vampire Lord:

Frostblade
Flying Horror
Infinate Hatred
Beguile

Basically It can fly, Hates all enemies thus can re-roll failed rolls to hit, and may re-roll to wound against the hydra with 5 Attacks, WS7 and S5, Oh did I mention that if the Hydra suffers _just_ one wound it is slain outright?:laugh::laugh:

points = 385, before adding additional magic levels and mounts:taunt:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It'll certainly kill the hydra.. but I should think that the next turn your vampire lord will die and lose you the game- he has no defence against shooting/magic and no armour (and Im assuming he is the general)- he needs a unit with hhim to help him survive.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> It'll certainly kill the hydra.. but I should think that the next turn your vampire lord will die and lose you the game- he has no defence against shooting/magic and no armour (and Im assuming he is the general)- he needs a unit with hhim to help him survive.


LOL, thats very true, I just opened up my VC book and got all giddy about Frostblade :laugh: , if I were to field this then Id defenetly stick it in a unit of Grave Guard with a Magical Banner, or give it Hunter in the Dark to make it skirmishing :so_happy:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Red fury + Dreadlance + Dreadknight (the one that includes a mount). Thats a Vampire designed for killing Monsters if you ask me.

2. Skinks with blow guns on terradons hurt monsters like buggery too, but Xbows hurt them back...so, its a risk you have to take.

3. Not that well protected from magic, so hydras are open to the odd shooting spell, Tzeentch and Lore of fire neglect the regen save.

4. Bruiser with Tenderiser and Longstrider big name, as T/S has already mentioned.

5. The Emperor with his hammer

6. A bloodthirster with unholy might and immortal hunger (i think thats what its called) 7 Str 10 hits with re-rolls to hit?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Nah, Unholy might gives the thirster strength 10 and takes up all of its 100 points of gifts, so in the end you _only:laugh:_ end up with 7 S10 WS10 attacks


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah i see....totally shit then


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, :laugh:

I was thinking though. In a fairly low points match, anything under 2000 if the DE player was to take 2 Hydras, he wouldn`t be able to field an bolt throwers?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aye that's right.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

maybe just tie the things up with 2 chaos spawns? unbreakable AND they have the potential to lay down some serious hurt before they get chewed to mush. spawns are 55 points bare bones and hydras are like 200....sounds like point well spent Imo. of course I'll also be hitting the damn things with every spell I can fire off.


----------



## Fades (Oct 3, 2009)

Is this the dual hydra thread?


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Like any big tough unit, I would combat dual hydras using a subtle blend of skavenslave corpses (and/or Rat Bases), Warpfire, Warp Lightning and The Grand Battery; my 2 units of 8 Jezzail Teams.

16 S6 attacks with -4 save modifer, plus a nice gout of (S5 -3 save modifier) warpfire and a blast of flesh-searing warp lightning every turn (NB- the latter of these two largely requires no roll to hit and the warpfire will toast the beastmasters nicely!) should take them down nicely...and I don't even have to change my standard 2000pt army to do it.

High Elf Silver Helms and Dragon Knights, Brettonian Knights of the Realm and Grail Knights, War Hydras, Daemons and Chaos Lords have all fallen to my diabolical mago-technological devices.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Afraid Im still on the HE star dragon to beat hydras... although the new tactic is to fly behind it then flame the beastmasters (killing on a 3+). If you get both then the hydra is taking both a monster reaction and a panic check at Ld6 assuming they are flanking and not under the generals Ld bubble.

Other tactic Im thinking about using is to get my mounted fire mage with my reavers to line up a burning skull through the beatmasters for the same effect- should be able to get 1 skull hitting a beastmaster from pretty much any angle but with a movement of 18" I should be able to get both (again killing on 3+).


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess I've finally found a purpose for this combo:
Savage Orc Shaman on a Boar with a Collar of Zorga and a Skull Wand of Kaloth.
Or any Orc with the Collar of Zorga for that matter.

Or else a Chaos Lord with a Hellfire Sword (or Sword of Change) should do the trick.

Or Kholek Suneater.

Or Archaon :grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

What about Stegadons? Could one of those smashing into it do anything? im not a LM player myself although im interested.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Erm, yes it culd, but Hydras regenerate. A carnosaur is a better bet due to its rules.


----------

